# diy tree steps



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

used to use some real big lag type I-bolts, screw em in screw em out,, not going to hold some 250# guy but will hold the rest of us with out bending too bad.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have tried lag bolts but never felt comfortable. My boots slip off to easy.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

For what they cost on sale I wouldn't even bother or risk it.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*hello*

This is a do it yourself site not a discourage it yourself site. I just like to tinker and see if I can come up with something that works. So what I'm saying is if you can"t be positive don't post!


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Hammer made a valid point. If you have to ask how to make a safe tree step, it might be wise to rethink the project. I'm big on DIY but when my safety is on the line, I don't ask some stranger on the internet how to make something. They could give you some very bad info.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks mom did you read the last post?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

stefan48 said:


> This is a do it yourself site not a discourage it yourself site. I just like to tinker and see if I can come up with something that works. So what I'm saying is if you can"t be positive don't post!


Sorry there tough guy. My post had nothing to do with "DISCOURAGING" you. On second thought....GO FOR IT!


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

How about angle iron welded to a metal strip with a hole in it for a large lag bolt?


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

stefan48 said:


> This is a do it yourself site not a discourage it yourself site. I just like to tinker and see if I can come up with something that works. So what I'm saying is if you can"t be positive don't post!





Squawsach said:


> Hammer made a valid point. If you have to ask how to make a safe tree step, it might be wise to rethink the project. I'm big on DIY but when my safety is on the line, I don't ask some stranger on the internet how to make something. They could give you some very bad info.


Stefan, I really think they were trying to be nice and say don't hurt yourself on an inferior home-made product. There is a law suit in progress right now with a major tree step co. The experienced deer hunter fell from his stand and knocked a chunck out of his arm with a "commercially made" step. 

I have to wonder if yours would be of such quaility, that you would risk your life on home-made..... just to save a few dollars???????????????

I think your safety should come first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heck, use your knowedge to make climbing ladders, they are a lot safer.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am only interested in the inventive process. If a step is not safe I am not going to use it. These guys sound like the fellows who told Columbus that he would fall off the earth if he sailed out to far. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Can we get back to tree steps now?


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*steps*

I use some alum angle cut at 2.5" wide with a hole and a slot in it to hang on a lag bolt. it is great to keep people from stealing a tree stand. I use them on the bottom 4 steps. dim are 3" x 5" x 3/8"thick. they are very durable add some grip tape to keep them from beeing slick.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

stefan48 said:


> I am only interested in the inventive process. If a step is not safe I am not going to use it. These guys sound like the fellows who told Columbus that he would fall off the earth if he sailed out to far. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Can we get back to tree steps now?



Wow someones a lil grumpy


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

use a old fashion hand drill. Drill into the tree put in 12'' sections of rebar cheap as it can be. Family has done it for years but we own the woods I would just make sure they are your trees ha. Also Im 6'3'' and 270 lbs and they hold me just fine.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Back in the day it was 2x4's and 6" nails.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

How about those big ass nails like they use in piers ? :mg: 1/2" x 12"

I'll pass and stick to my climber


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

...and not too bright!


PAkilla86 said:


> Wow someones a lil grumpy


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*much safer steps*

try these  They even work on phone poles.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anything that screws into the tree should not be used. Why damage a tree?


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

I use a lineman's belt and spurs on private property. If a tree on my property happens to die because of my spurs I don't really care, I'll just cut it up and heat my house with it. It's not like I'm going to run out of trees...ever.

Otherwise, screw in steps are pretty cheap and preferable to both lag bolts. I also use ladders sticks to great effect on stands that I plan on leaving in place for the season (can also be found relativly cheaply but are bulky) Unless you have a good understanding of what metal you should use as well as good metal working skills IMHO just buy commercial products.

I know a guy who used to tinker with his own stands and what not. He ended up paralyzed from the neck down, he cried everytime I visited him. He died two years later.

Just do it right guys, and have fun.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Quite a few years ago, I made a set of steps that were cheap, easy to make and very secure. I cut 5" 2X4 blocks, cut a ¾" chamfer at each end on the same side, drilled through from side to side about 1½" from one end. Take some 3/8" rope and pass through the block. Put a simple knot on either side of the block and a loop tied in a few inches from the block. Position a block with the chamfer side next to the tree and pass the rope around the tree and through the loop and then back around the tree. Wrap the rope around the block next to the tree 3 or 4 times and put up the next one.


----------



## Luvthebow (Dec 16, 2011)

Mineisbigger27 said:


> use a old fashion hand drill. Drill into the tree put in 12'' sections of rebar cheap as it can be. Family has done it for years but we own the woods I would just make sure they are your trees ha. Also Im 6'3'' and 270 lbs and they hold me just fine.


Back in the summer I was at an outdoor expo a guy had a drill bit that he had designed especially to use for drilling for tree steps he used case harden still bolts for steps don't remember what the name


----------



## SouthernRedneck (Sep 6, 2010)

apt2106 said:


> Anything that screws into the tree should not be used. Why damage a tree?


Wait till a squirrel chews halfway through the strap thats holding the step on and when u step on it 15 ft up the tree and 45 min before daylight it breaks. :mg: It aint fun and you might think about using something that screws into the tree then!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is why you should ALWAYS use a lifeline while climbing!! The 3 points of contact method is a good idea too.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

or....just use a ladder stand.


----------



## SouthernRedneck (Sep 6, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> That is why you should ALWAYS use a lifeline while climbing!! The 3 points of contact method is a good idea too.


I did! It definitely saved me that morning!



apt2106 said:


> or....just use a ladder stand.


That works if you can find a straight enough tree. And they are rarer than hens teeth on our place!


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

here in NH nothing can screw into the tree or damge it in any way without written permission from the land owner.


----------



## solocamone (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey stefan48, Dude you need to get some happy pills the info on here really can help you, lots of us have years of knowledge that we love to share and when you hear that it might not be safe then my guess would be it has been tried and has been failed.... So any how i got one thats proven to get people up the tree fast and easy to make.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Been making them out of rebar for over 20 years & lagged into the trees.....in time the trees grow over the lag bolts. 










Doubles as a step and grab handle....


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I like that step/handle configuration. Has the tree grown around the lag bolt on that one or is the step just slipped into two drilled holes? If it's a lag bolt do you have a pic of how thebolt bracket is welded to the rebar?


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's one of the steps I made. Definitly not made to be toted around. They're 18" long. 4 of them will get about 18 feet.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Ullr88, I like the looks of your climbing sticks. Always been concerned with exposed steps in case of a slip or fall


----------



## southernstyle88 (Feb 9, 2012)

apt2106 said:


> Anything that screws into the tree should not be used. Why damage a tree?


x2, build something to strap on or build around


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

Put an eye bolt in the tree. Take a piece of rebar and shape it like a normal tree step, except where the spike should point back you bend it to one side or the other. Leave it the same length as the riser of your step. Then you simply hook it into your eyebolt. You can take the bottom ones in and out of the woods with you to prevent theft.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

stefan48 said:


> Anyone make there own tree steps? How about sharing some ideas or pics?


pm me your email address and i can send you a picture of the ones i make. i would post the picture myself but i don't know how. or if you do a search for the thread about rebar tree steps there's a picture there


----------

